# My Marriage Invitation!



## Kiran.dks (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 

This thread is one of unique kind here. I have never seen such invitations. This forum is like a family for me and most members too. It has given me unlimited amount of knowledge in technology side. Due to busy schedule, I am not active in this forum these days. Hope that I will be back in this forum soon.

It's my pleasure to invite to one of the happiest moments in life. I am now just few days away from entering into the better half of life. I wanted to share this happy moment with digitians. I request you to post message here and I will send my wedding invite to truly genuine persons here I know. Marriage is in Hyderabad, India  
_
Make my moments of happiness more memorable with your gracious presence _
_
We would be honored if you would share this special occasion with us._


Thanks & Regards,
Kiran Kumar R


----------



## iMav (Jul 13, 2008)

Aila! Yeh toh phassa.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jul 13, 2008)

iMav said:


> Aila! Yeh toh phassa.



Phassa? Kyon Bhaiya?


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jul 13, 2008)

^^thats great news dude, would sure have gone to your wedding if I had been in Pune.Congos.  But dont you think marrying on ur birthday depreives you of a present or a lieu to throw another party(sure it does save some money). Bunk. Have a happy married life and make sure your kids join digit too ...  Have a nice year ahead. Dont forget to post pics tho.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats dude, but I wonder why it's happening a slight bit late, 29yrs  Anyways, wish you a happy married life, I wouldn't be able to come, so no card needed 

One Advise: There is no such thing as perfect couples, relationships are based on mutual understanding and mutual adjustment.


----------



## iMav (Jul 13, 2008)

dreamcatcher said:


> ^^thats great news dude, would sure have gone to your wedding if I had been in Pune.Congos.  But dont you think marrying on ur birthday depreives you of a present or a lieu to throw another party(sure it does save some money)..





He certainly won't forget his anniversary. For sure!
He doesn't need to throw a party. It's his birthday. His wife will do the party thingy. Patti dev ka bday hai


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Jul 13, 2008)

many congrats dude....and best of luck for future buddy...
hope to c Junior Kiran here soon...


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2008)

So you are few days away from entering Horror Side of  your life . Best of luck buddy. Main abhi to nahin aa sakta par agar kabhi Hydrabad ka chakkar laga to Bhabhi ke hath ka khana khane Jarur aunga


----------



## din (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey - Hearty Congrats

And welcome to the club 

Wish you a very happy married life.

Really wanted to attend a Digit forum member's wedding, but Hyderabad...  - too far from here  Sorry.


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey congrats!!!! 
Have a great life ahead, full of love and happiness!!


----------



## hellgate (Jul 13, 2008)

Hey congrats a lot buddy.

Hav a gr8 married life.


----------



## krates (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats btw go and watch masti the half part


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats, have a happy married life..


----------



## Pathik (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats dude. Is it that same girl you had met in some train?


----------



## hullap (Jul 13, 2008)

congo dude


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for all your wishes. 



Pathik said:


> Congrats dude. Is it that same girl you had met in some train?



Hey dude. Congrats for becoming a moderator! 


And you really have a good memory! But it was Boat ride and not train. No dude, she is not that girl. That was only a first sight hi and bye...


----------



## Kniwor (Jul 13, 2008)

Best of wishes for your married life, might have come if u were somewhere near me in Delhi, BTW, you forgot to mention the address for anyone in Hyderabad who might wanna show up...........


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats Dude. And mujhe card bhejne ki takleef mat karna , main aise hi pahunch jaaonga.


----------



## iinfi (Jul 13, 2008)

congratulations buddy!
may God bless you n your girl


----------



## narangz (Jul 13, 2008)

Kiran_tech_mania said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> This thread is one of unique kind here. I have never seen such invitations. This forum is like a family for me and most members too. It has given me unlimited amount of knowledge in technology side. Due to busy schedule, I am not active in this forum these days. Hope that I will be back in this forum soon.
> 
> ...



Heartiest Congratulations 



CadCrazy said:


> So you are few days away from entering Horror Side of  your life . Best of luck buddy. Main abhi to nahin aa sakta par agar kabhi Hydrabad ka chakkar laga to Bhabhi ke hath ka khana khane Jarur aunga



Agla number aapka hi hai Jugnu ji.



din said:


> Hey - Hearty Congrats
> 
> And welcome to the club
> 
> ...



Din bhaiya is so happy to know that _ek bakra aur halal hone wala hai _



Pathik said:


> Congrats dude. Is it that same girl you had met in some train?



_Abe marvayaga tu shadi se pehle hi _


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 13, 2008)

Ayushman bhava!


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2008)

Lucky_star said:


> Ayushman bhava!



Abe mere pair to chu le Tabhi to ye word bolunga na main


----------



## ilugd (Jul 13, 2008)

@kiran_tech_mafia: I don't know tamil too well, but there is a wish in Tamil, ayiram pethu, pala aandu valga. In english, bear thousands and live for long. Not sure about the thousands, but you get my drift, eh? 
Best wishes.


----------



## adi007 (Jul 13, 2008)

congo buddy...
Best of wishes for your married life...


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jul 13, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Abe mere pair to chu le Tabhi to ye word bolunga na main



Lol!  Seems like Lucky_Star is some old guy...who is already imagning me & my wife falling at his feet for wishes!


----------



## Lucky_star (Jul 13, 2008)

No man... I am just 22.  And its a special privilege to get blessingsfrom someone younger


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 13, 2008)

congo bro..


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jul 13, 2008)

ilugd said:


> @kiran_tech_mafia: I don't know tamil too well, but there is a wish in Tamil, ayiram pethu, pala aandu valga. In english, bear thousands and live for long. Not sure about the thousands, but you get my drift, eh?
> Best wishes.



Correction: not mafia... it's mania!

I have no idea what u r saying dude. Hyderabad belongs to Andrapradesh where Telugu is spoken, not Tamil. I dono Tamil perfectly.


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 13, 2008)

Kiran_tech_mafia said:


> Correction: not mania... it's mafia!
> 
> I have no idea what u r saying dude. Hyderabad belongs to Andrapradesh where Telugu is spoken, not Tamil. I dono Tamil perfectly.


Abe mafia keh kar dara raha hai
Han Tamil aur Telugu Mein Pharak hi kya hai --  Chak De India


----------



## ilugd (Jul 13, 2008)

my attempts at humor suck usually, so don't worry. I was wishing that you have thousands of children and live a long life.  Just remembered that quotation from a long time ago.

Best wishes again.


----------



## narangz (Jul 14, 2008)

ilugd said:
			
		

> I was wishing that you have *thousands of children* and live a long life.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jul 14, 2008)

CadCrazy said:


> Abe mafia keh kar dara raha hai
> Han Tamil aur Telugu Mein Pharak hi kya hai --  Chak De India



Man, you are editing the "Quoted" text without editing rights! I will sue you!


----------



## Pathik (Jul 14, 2008)

Have a happy married life dude. We hope to see Kiran 2.0s in the forum soon.  And thanks


----------



## CadCrazy (Jul 14, 2008)

Kiran_tech_mania said:


> Man, you are editing the "Quoted" text without editing rights! I will sue you!



I have all the rights. I am unofficial Digit Moderator(Terminator) 



Pathik said:


> Have a happy married life dude. We hope to see Kiran 2.0s in the forum soon.  And thanks



Has someone offered him service pack(Durex pack)


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 14, 2008)

Kiran_tech_mania, Wish you a Happy Married and long life! Many Many congratulations on your marriage. Even I'm from Hyderabad. Where is your marriage in Hyderabad? Anyways have a great time!


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks for all your wishes. I will send personal invitation soon.


----------



## The Outsider (Jul 14, 2008)

wish you a happy married life mate


----------



## ancientrites (Jul 14, 2008)

congrats bro.i will catch up the train.pls provide us your address and date of wedding.we are all going to be there.You will have to recognize us with our digit usernames.


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Jul 14, 2008)

Thats great news mate. Congratulations. Have a happy married life.


----------



## prateek_san (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats bro......


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Jul 14, 2008)

congrats buddy!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jul 14, 2008)

iMav said:


> Aila! Yeh toh phassa.





congrats K-K-K-Kiran ji..


----------



## gary4gar (Jul 14, 2008)

Thats a Great news!
Congrats!
wish you a happy married life & success and max 2 kids in life. All the best!


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 14, 2008)

hey congrats dude


----------



## sam9s (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Kiran...

It was really nice of you to share this moment with all of us here. Good to have nice people like you around. I wish you all the happiness and success with your new chapter of life...........


----------



## kalpik (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats Kiran!


----------



## anger_management (Jul 14, 2008)

congrats!even though you hate me for Linux love


----------



## Faun (Jul 14, 2008)

congrats buddy
with great power comes big responsibilities


----------



## slugger (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats bro 

Have a great married life


----------



## lywyre (Jul 14, 2008)

ilugd said:


> @kiran_tech_mafia: I don't know tamil too well, but there is a wish in Tamil, *ayiram pethu, pala aandu valga*. In english, bear thousands and live for long. Not sure about the thousands, but you get my drift, eh?
> Best wishes.



That is "pathinaarum petru pallaandu vaazhga". Means "you shall get all the sixteen wealths, and live for many years". 

Anyway@Kiran: (with ilugd): *pathinaarum petru pallaandu vaazhga*


----------



## ilugd (Jul 14, 2008)

^^ dunno, but we used to wish our marrying friends my version while I used to study in tamil nadu. Maybe my classmates just made it up.


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats Kiran!
Have a happy married life ahead


----------



## krazzy (Jul 14, 2008)

*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/sign/sign0008.gif *www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/party/party0012.gif
*www.mysmiley.net/imgs/smile/party/party0019.gif

*Congratulations!*


----------



## ico (Jul 14, 2008)

Best of luck dude.....You seriously need it...

Ahh...Now you'll have to be committed towards one girl and you can't go after anyone you like....... The bachelor days gone now....

Congrats anyways.....We all here wish you a very happy married life....


----------



## Chirag (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## ravi_9793 (Jul 14, 2008)

congratulation dear .. 
Wish you a very happy married life


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats !! Wish you a happy married life


----------



## adithyagenius (Jul 14, 2008)

Happy married life dude.


----------



## vilas_patil (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## nishantv2003 (Jul 14, 2008)

Congratulation yaar.... 
Wish you a very very happy married life... 
Bhabhi ji ko namastey kehna from me
Best of luck bro


----------



## Ecko (Jul 14, 2008)

Congratz Bro 
Do tell the experiences you had on the D-Day *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/BigGrin.gif


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Jul 14, 2008)

hyderabad where in, date and place, you have not posted, how would we know the venue,

any ways hearty congratulations, may the heaven(if it exits, if not then Almighty) shower his best choicest blessings on the new couple.


----------



## tuxfan (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats Kiran and have a married life. ("Happy" is silent when the topic is about marriage)


----------



## vish786 (Jul 14, 2008)

Good news Congratulations Kiran ... see that you talk/call her often.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats Kiran.
Have a happy married life.


----------



## sourav123 (Jul 14, 2008)

Congratualions and wish you a happy married life. One other thing, after marriage try to spend more time with your wife. Don't bother about Digit forum. The real life is outside the internet.


----------



## blueshift (Jul 16, 2008)

Congratulations buddy. []


----------



## phreak0ut (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats buddy! All the very best for you and your spouse


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks a ton for all your wishes!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey, just received the invitation. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## net_addict (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats !


----------



## rajesh_nk22 (Jul 19, 2008)

Hey - Hearty Congrats

Wish you a very happy married life.


----------



## Krazy Bluez (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats, and welcome to a new phase of life !


----------



## mayanks_098 (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats man...
Wish you a happy married life.


----------



## nitish_mythology (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats...


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jul 19, 2008)

Hi, just saw the invitation in my mailbox. Thanks a lot buddy.


----------



## maddy_in65 (Jul 19, 2008)

Congrats Buddy
Wish you a happy married life


----------



## ajayritik (Jul 19, 2008)

~Phenom~ said:


> Hi, just saw the invitation in my mailbox. Thanks a lot buddy.


I did not get any invitation.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for wishes guys. 



ajayritik said:


> I did not get any invitation.


Ajay, It will take sometime to send invitations to everyone in this thread. 
Hope I will finish sending in a week of time.


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 19, 2008)

Even I received it. Thanks bro.


----------

